# Pulsar Titanium Solar Diver



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

I may have located one of these with a black dial and orange chapter/rubber strap, is it a good find and does any one have any details size, lug width etc.

Tom


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi Tom:

Had one a while ago, nice watch , realised am not a fan of titanium, it was too light.

Mine had a decent original rubber strap, 20mm lugs if I remember, one of Roy's rubber straps was perfect for this.

Was also avaliable on a bracelet though not seen one of these, usually this was on the blue one.

Decent size, around 43mm wide I think, but thick with a deep bezel, average lume, saw these on my local High St at a rrp of around Â£200, the going rate was around Â£80 a year ago, well worth that.









May still have a pic somewhere, will post it if it turns up.

D.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Piccies attached, along with a snap of the blue model. Poor pics, the orange is a really nice looking + comfy watch for when you have had enough of Seiko style divers.

D.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had one of these also - fine watch indeed. However, like David, I decided titanium was just too light compared to stainless steel. Great watch though with excellent build quality - Â£80 seems a good price to me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good looking watch, are they still available?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

No unfortunately they are no longer available and are pretty uncommon on the used market. Being a Pulsar the movement is a Seiko solar one (Seiko are parent company to Pulsar). Cool watch with great looks and build quality. Worth tracking one down I'd say


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Oooooooh I just love that orange one. Man oh man....now you guys have set me of one another quest









Tom, any idea if your source can get you another orange one? I'd love to buy one of those


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Looks like a good buy at Â£80 although I may flip it in the future.

Half the fun was tracking one done as they are are almost impposible to source.

Tom


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Tom I would really love to buy the orange diver if you got the vendor and decide not to buy it. Or if you do buy it and sell it in the future please keep me in mind.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Bad news My Pulsar was posted to me last Tuesday sp. next day delivery.IT NEVER ARRIVED!!!!! Royal Mail have lost it.

TOm


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry to hear that - Tom what happens next? Presumably insurance will cover your loss (and the sellers loss too of course)? Have Royal Mail declared it definitely lost, surely it may still turn up?


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

If it does not turn up by Tues , the vendor has promised to reimburse me!

Heres hoping on both counts, however I hope it turns up.

Tom


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

So sorry about that Tom. I really hope it works out.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Some good news on my birthday, well the Pulsar is lost but the vendor returned my money and sent me a birthday present as compensation.

An Orsa PRO DIVER. Top man that he is.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for him...Great service...


----------

